# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  بسبب "إيه ده إيه ده".. هيفاء وهبى أمام نيابة النزهة

## الحصن نيوز

أمرت النيابة العامة بمنطقة النزهة بالقاهرة باستدعاء محمد إسماعيل أمين مدير أعمال المطربة اللبنانية هيفاء وهبى السابق وذلك للاستماع إلى أقواله فى البلاغ المقدم ضده من المطربة، والذى تتهمه فيه ببيع أغنيتها "إيه ده إيه ده، الصوت ده جاي منين، الطبلة دي فين" إلى المطربة اللبنانية رولا سعد فى مايو الماضى .

وكانت هيفاء قد حضرت الأحد إلى سراى النيابة وأكدت فى أقوالها أن الأغنية مملوكة لها بأوراق تنازل رسمية وموثقة بمكتب الشهر العقارى بالزيتون من قبل مؤلفها وملحنها محمد شافعى قبل 6 شهور.

وكان جميل سعيد المستشار القانونى لهيفاء وهبى قد بعث بإنذارات على يد محضر إلى شركتى روتانا وعالم الفن يخطرهما بعدم عرض كليب "إيه ده إيه ده" الذى بدأت رولا تصويره قبل أيام لحين الانتهاء من الفصل القانونى حول ملكية الأغنية.

وأكد





لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

